# Fun in the sun.. puppers playing. (pic heavy!)



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Mostly "oops" action pics. Funny.. I didn't get one 'nice' pic of a sit :suspicious:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Those are just hilarious! I loooove the last one of Bish going for the bumblebee... DONT DO IT BISHOP! Haha my Topher got ahold of a bee and his face swelled up so bad, when we got to the vet he told me "I'm sorry, I don't treat manatees" LOL. Makes for a great picture though! You must have an awesome camera!

Oh, and did I mention... I just love your dogs!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Love all the "play" shots, they look so cute together


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Those are AWESOME!!! Tess is so darn cute, and full of personality! The action shots are the best in my opinion :thumb:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The action shots are my favorites.
I really like the ones where they are playing with the duckie loofa!


----------

